# Is anyone willing to trade cards?



## Creampuff846 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hello! I'm actually looking for 3 certain cards, Paolo 5, claude 27, and Ellie 33. I have 3, 16, 45, 35, 30, 39, 19, 49, 40, 15, 32, 10, 43, 48, and 28! If you want to trade please PM me!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 2, 2016)

I can trade Ketchup, Bea, and Tasha for 07 Stella, 18 Jacob, and 24 Murphy if you'd like.

In the US?


----------



## Creampuff846 (Dec 2, 2016)

7, 18, 24, and 29 are sold out!


----------



## Creampuff846 (Dec 3, 2016)

I am also willing to trade my Welcome amiibo cards listed above with regular ones too! If anyone wants to trade cat, dog, rabbit, horse, and/or goat characters PM me!(Especially Lolly, Daisy, and Colton!)


----------



## Brobasaur (Dec 3, 2016)

Claude for Sylvana?


----------



## glora (Dec 3, 2016)

I have several Paolo and Ellie's I can send those 2. I have only one extra 27 but holding on to it in hopes of getting #41


----------

